# RMAF 2015. Who is going this year?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry if this maybe a double post and if so, please delete admins. 


https://www.audiofest.net/


Anyone attending to this years 2015 Rocky Mountain Audio Festival this year in Denver from OCTOBER 2 – OCTOBER 4, 2015?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Just found out about two in this post:
Dennis Young and Wayne Myers 
:bigsmile:


----------

